# piece together a milking set up - old delaval bucket question



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Some questions for those out there with milking machine know how that I do not have. . .I have this old delaval bucket. . I'm not sure if anyone out there can tell me. . .where would I get replacement parts for it? The bucket is good, but the lid is in need of some work - it might not even be fixable or useable - I picked it up at a flea market for $30 a few years ago. . .I have an old pump a friend gave me that needs repaired.. . I'm trying to piece together a cheap machine. . .lol


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I do not know a thing about the lid that you have there but....it looks like it has an interesting type of pulsator on top. I would just ditch it and get a new lid with a new pulsator. 
That is what I have done. I do not like the lid type that fits down inside the top of the bucket. I use a lid that has a lip that goes down on the outside of the rim of the bucket and has a gasket to seal things off. When I first turn on the vaccuum, I may have to press down on the top until it seals and catches. I like these lids because the newer (tougher-- not as fickle) pulsators fit on top of them. It is not a cheap fix but mine has lasted more than 10 years and taken quite a bit of abuse.
You can purchase this stuff at several places but I am partial to Hamby Dairy Supply because I work for him occasionally. 
If I can figure out how to do the picture thing, I will try to show you my set up.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Tana Mc. You can find a replacement lid/ pulsator combination for the bucket that you'll be happy with. They aren't cheap though. Gonna be somewhere around $200.00 . I got mine from Hamby Dairy Supply. Good people to work with. I also like Parts Department Online.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I figured. . .but I can't find anything that would definitely fit this bucket


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

What do you think is wrong with the lid? It doesn't look broken. I would probably replace the gasket and pulsator unless you have everything to be able to hook it up and test and see if it still works. You also need a claw and inflations that I didn't see in your pictures.

I have a set-up with all new pulsator/lid/claw and rubber/hoses with an old bucket and old shells. The new lids fit just fine on the old buckets.

A claw is going to run you nearly $100 new plus you'll need the shells and inflations.

I like the folks at Parts Department.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have experience with the old, original lids but you probably can get it going with all the right parts. The new lid I bought came with an Interpuls pulsator (which I love). I have the same milk can you do and the retro fitted lid works fine. It doesn't fit snug like your old lid but what you do is put the lid on, tighten the pulsator down with a little screw fitting that is permanently attached to the lid handle and then pull the bucket handle up onto the lid handle and that holds it tight to the bucket. The new lid handle has a little crimp on top for the bucket handle to sort of snap/slide into holding it tight.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I also see nothing wrong with the lid, I use this type everyday. I have never seen that type of pulsator before, are you sure it`s a DeLaval? Could you put a picture of the lid without the pulsator on it. That will tell me what kind of pulsator you will need, I`m sure your going to need an adapter for a newer style pulsator. But don`t throw that lid and pulsator away, if you decide not to use it I may slip you a bit of cash to take it off your hands, I like old dairy stuff, and collect ones I have never seen. > Thanks Marc


----------



## milkman (Feb 3, 2007)

It looks fine to me, as long as its not bent or cracked it will do the same thing a new one will. Just order new rubber gasket that goes between lid and bucket. If you have never milked before, BESURE to get vacuum set right! To much it will ruin your cow.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

The bucket is def. DeLaval - I am not sure about the lid - here are more photos: 











































Also, I have an old 1/4 horse power pump that still runs well - will that be strong enough for a mini Jersey or my dairy goats?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I don`t think this is a pulsator, I think this is for a electric pulsator that is attached to the stall cock on the vacuume pipe. But yes this is a DeLaval lid and bucket, it is just like the ones I use every day. I just have a different pulsator that fits on the same lid. If you want me to price you a pulsator and claw for this milker, just let me know. > Thanks Marc


----------

